# Fischküche



## schwedenklausi (20. Januar 2013)

Hier werde ich mit meiner Frau am 29.03 essen gehen :http://www.zur-koppel.de/page/cms/2_Skandinavische-B%C3%BCffets.html

schwedenklausi


----------



## orgel (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischküche*

Guten Hunger... |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischküche*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Hier werde ich mit meiner Frau am* 29.03* essen gehen :http://www.zur-koppel.de/page/cms/2_Skandinavische-B%C3%BCffets.html
> 
> schwedenklausi


 

Gibt doch nur einen Termin: 26.1.2013 |kopfkrat


----------



## schwedenklausi (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischküche*

Am 26.01 leider ausverkauft
im Februar auch ausverkauft
Am 29.03 noch ein paar Plätze frei

schwedenklausi


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fischküche*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Am 26.01 leider ausverkauft
> im Februar auch ausverkauft
> Am 29.03 noch ein paar Plätze frei
> 
> schwedenklausi


 


Guten Appetit :m


----------



## schwedenklausi (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fischküche*

Der 29.03 ist auch schon ausgebucht

schwedenklausi


----------

